# cant save file /access privileges



## u4ea4u2 (Dec 4, 2009)

on both my photoshop cs3 & cs4 on my mac, i get a message saying "file cannot be saved you do not have necessary access privileges" i have opened the disk utility folder and ran first aid but no luck since it is an adobe program. any info would be awesomely appreciated!! i thank you very mucho


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you run first aid, or repair permissions? Repair permissions is what you need to do. Also, have you tried saving to a different location, or do a save as and change the file name?


----------



## u4ea4u2 (Dec 4, 2009)

yes, i have tried both the repair disk and repair permissions and still does not work, i have opened illustrator and it does not have that problem it seems to be with both photoshop programs i may have to uninstall and reinstall idk thank u tho:wave:


----------

